# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Phẫu Thuật Nâng Ngực Túi Demi – TS.BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – Bệnh Viện JW

## nguyenhanhsocial

Nâng Ngực Túi Demi với TS.BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung là một giải pháp hiệu quả được nhiều khách hàng tin cậy chọn lựa. Lý do tại sao? Đôi lời giải đáp cùng bạn qua bài viết sau đây.
Phẫu Thuật Nâng Ngực Túi Demi – Chuyên gia thẩm mỹ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – ngực đẹp tự nhiên như thậtNâng Ngực giọt nước Demi cho "núi đôi tự nhiên, căng tràn hấp dẫnthẩm mỹ nâng ngực nội soi được xem là một trong những công nghệ “cải tổ” vòng ngực tiên tiến nhất hiện nay. Đây cũng là dịch vụ thẩm mỹ bầu ngực được nhiều chị em chọn lựa tại bệnh viện JW Hàn Quốc. Tại đây, chất liệu túi độn đều được du nhập tại các quốc gia phát triển và đã qua kiểm định nghiêm ngặt trước khi về Việt Nam. Trong đó, túi giọt nước Demi là dòng túi cao cấp của hãng Motiva (Hoa Kỳ) đem đến nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội.+Về hình dáng: Túi Demi có khả năng chuyển động linh hoạt với dáng người sử dụng, nghĩa là túi sẽ có hình tròn tạo dáng ngực tròn đầy,căng tràn tự nhiên khi đứng và sẽ tự trải đều khi nằm.Túi ngực giọt nước Demi có cấu tạo bền vững, độ đàn hồi cao hạn chế rủi ro sau nâng ngực+Về độ tương thích: Túi ngực giọt nước Demi phù hợp với mọi dáng ngực của chị em Á Đông. Đặc biệt, với bề mặt Nano 8000 tiếp điểm/cm2 tạo độ bám dính cực tốt ngăn ngừa co thắt bao xơ sau khi phẫu thuật nâng ngực.+Về độ an toàn: Con chip được gắn bên trong túi ngực hiển thị 15 thông số cho phép phát hiện sự cố nếu có đảm bảo quyền lợi cũng như an toàn cho phái đẹp sau phẫu thuật nâng ngực. Đồng thời, tại JW còn vận dụng thành công kỹ thuật máy quét 3D Divina chuyên sâu trong phẫu thuật nâng ngực, giúp chị em phụ nữ có thể nhìn thấy vòng một của mình trước khi giải phẫu. Hơn nữa, chế độ bảo hành 3 bên tạo được yên tâm tuyệt đối cho đối tượng khách hàng khi sử dụng dịch vụ phẫu thuật nâng ngực.Bề mặt Nano 8000 tiếp điểm và con chip thông minh của túi nâng ngực giọt nước DemiThẻ bảo hành chính hãng tại JW đảm bảo tính an toàn cho người sử dụngJW còn nhận được sự hỗ trợ từ phía các chuyên gia nâng ngực trên thế giới thuộc hãng túi MotivaNâng Ngực​ túi Demi với Tiến sĩ.Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – ngực đẹp tự nhiên như thậtNgoài việc áp dụng kỹ thuật tiên tiến trong nâng ngực nội soi túi Demi Tiến sĩ.Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung còn là người có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong giải phẫu thẩm mỹ, đặc biệt là phẫu thuật nâng ngực. Từng tu nghiệp tại xứ Kim Chi– “cái nôi” của nền thẩm mỹ Thế giới và được chuyển nhượng công nghệ trực tiếp từ các “bậc thầy” Hàn Quốc nhằm mang lại vẻ đẹp hoàn mỹ cho phụ nữ Việt Nam.Hơn nữa, Chuyên gia thẩm mỹ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung còn là người thường xuyên được mời tham dự hội thảo quốc tế, thông qua cuộc hội thảo này bác sĩ thẩm mỹ là người tinh tế đã cập nhật những khuynh hướng tiên tiến ứng dụng tại thẩm mỹ nước ta.TS.BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung tham gia hội thảo quốc tế chuyên đề Nâng ngực diễn ra tại Hàn QuốcĐặc biệt, TS.BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung còn là người tiên phong áp dụng hệ thống máy quét 3D chuyên sâu dùng cho nâng ngực. Sự ra đời của Viện nâng ngực Nano chip 3D Motiva một lần nữa khẳng định an toàn và uy tín mà JW mang đến cho khách hàng.chuyên gia thẩm mỹ Tú Dung (Giám đốc bệnh viện thẩm mỹ JW Hàn Quốc) ra mắt Viện nâng ngực Nano chip 3D MotivaHệ thống máy quét 3D được ứng dụng tiên phong tại bệnh viện JWVới những thông tin trên, hy vọng khách hàng đã trả lời được lý do tại sao bạn nên nâng ngực túi Demi với Phẫu Thuật Nâng Ngực Túi Demi – Tiến sĩ.Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung để có cho mình vòng ngực an toàn, tự nhiên như ngực thật, không lo rủi ro. Hãy là những khách hàng thông thái bạn nhé.

----------

